# New to reloading...which powder?



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am going to start reloading. I have been reading everything including the ABCs....anyways.

What powder would you all recommend for a first time reloader?


thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

chris441 said:


> I am going to start reloading. I have been reading everything including the ABCs....anyways.
> 
> What powder would you all recommend for a first time reloader?
> 
> thanks


It would be helpful to know what you intend to load for, but I'll assume 9mm and .45 ACP. I like Bullseye for .45 and Power Pistol for 9mm. Unique is a good all around powder that works on most handgun calibers.

There are plenty of others that work just as well, but that's as good of a place to start as anywhere.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry about that missing info. I will be loading 9mm only for target practice. I want something clean and it wouldn't hurt if it were in a large enough size to make a double charge impossible.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

chris441 said:


> Sorry about that missing info. I will be loading 9mm only for target practice. I want something clean and it wouldn't hurt if it were in a large enough size to make a double charge impossible.


I have had no problems with Bullseye either. If I were to recommend a powder not to use as a newbie to reloading (as I am) it would be Tight Group. This is not based on experience, but only from other reloaders. I understand this is due to the possible double charge.

TOF or gmaske are reloaders that venture here from time to time. They could give you more options.

What kind of press/dies do you use?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've used a fair amount of Bullseye. It's a great economical powder. A little goes a long way but it is very possible to double charge with it. A can of it goes a long way. It isn't the cleanest of powder either. I've recently swithched to AA #2 for my practice loads. It is supose to be cleaner but again it is possible to double charge. I try to stick with ball type powders for their ease of metering threw powder measures. I guess the best thing you could do is go threw your load manual and look for higher grain weights in the load data and buy a can of "what ever" and give it a try. Since you are just starting out and you are doing things strickly by the book,,,, I don't think you need to worry about double charging. You should be checking each case for powder by eye anyway. If you have a Lee Second Addition manual it give a volume measurement for the diffrent loads in cc's. If you don't have the manual I'd be glad to look up the data for you if you let me know the bullet weight you plan to use. :smt033
:watching:


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

dosborn said:


> What kind of press/dies do you use?


I haven't bought everything yet, just collecting brass and slowly buying what I need. So far I have quite the load of brass, 2000 Berry 124gr bullets, set of Lee carbide dies & reloading manuals. I plan to buy a single stage Lee press as I do not need to be a ammo factory...just enough for me to blast through at the range.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

chris441 said:


> I haven't bought everything yet, just collecting brass and slowly buying what I need. So far I have quite the load of brass, 2000 Berry 124gr bullets, set of Lee carbide dies & reloading manuals. I plan to buy a single stage Lee press as I do not need to be a ammo factory...just enough for me to blast through at the range.


I use to tell everyone starting out to get a single stage press. It is a really good way to learn the ropes with few chances for mistakes BUT......I've changed my tune a bit. The Lee Classic Turret Press is just flat awesome and so simple to use! Take a look at it. It is all the press you will ever need as far as I'm concerned. It gives you the things a single stage has as far as complete control over each step of the process. It also gives you the automation of producing a round every fourth cycle of the press plus instant caliber change and once you have your dies set you don't need to fool with them as they are in interchangable turrets. I bet you can't tell I flat LOVE this press. Once you get passed the thrill of making your first hundred or so rounds you are gonna want to speed up the cartridge making process. A powder measure added to this press is also a great help.
Here's the link.....Read the reviews!
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=814175

As to the Berry bullets, are they jacketed or cast?

Here's a shot of my set-up


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

OP, gmaske and I have one thing in common, RED. I have not used the Lee, but I really like my Hornady LNL AP. This is my first press and I am glad I did not invest in a single stage first. It is very easy to operate if you have a little patience. They are running a special right now. If you buy the press ($400) you get 500 free bullets. If you buy a set of their dies you get free bullets too , I think.

If you really want to go big $$ go BLUE (Dillon). I have not heard of an unsatisfied customer yet (not to say there's not one out there), other than the cost.

I need to update my photos, I have made some huge improvements to my bench. I have shelving/cubbies now and have nothing on the bench other than the press.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

chris441 said:


> Sorry about that missing info. I will be loading 9mm only for target practice. I want something clean and it wouldn't hurt if it were in a large enough size to make a double charge impossible.


Power Pistol fills a 9mm case up almost completely, with a max charge and 147 grain JHP, so you aren't likely to do a double charge without noticing, even with lighter loads.

Another thing to beware of is failure to drop the powder in the case at all, resulting in a squib round, that is only powered by the primer. This usually results in the bullet sticking in the barrel. That can be disastrous if you don't realize it and fire another charged round into it.

Usually, with a semi-auto, you will catch it, because it just makes a pffft noise and doesn't eject the empty case. But, if it happens when you are doing rapid fire with a revolver, you can blow the gun up in your face, if you are slow to recognize the bad round.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I recommend Accurate #5 or #7. #7 will provide a greater case fill than 5 but I don't believe you will double charge with either.

I use #5 with Missouri Bullet Co. 125 Gr. LRN bullets. It feeds well burns clean and yields very consistent velocities.

Your Berry bullets should work quite well using lead loads.

tumbleweed


----------

